# Hi from the UK



## indyLD (Aug 15, 2008)

Aha, was looking for an introduction thread but gave up. Now I find it.

Hi all,

My name is Rob and I am a freelance LD and programmer working in the UK and Europe. I have been lurking at the CB forums to get a feel for all things lighting in the US and to brush up on my US terminology (reason for that in a minute).

I have been around theatres for as long as I can remember, and although I have working in concerts and events for the last 15 years I have a background in traditional theatre. I trained at the Bristol Old Vic Theatre School (like all those famous English actors) and now live in the West of England with my family.

I am looking forward to getting involved in discussions here at the CB and trying to understand lighting on the other side of the pond. The reason?

Well, I run a stage lighting blog for beginners and it is getting quite popular worldwide. At the moment, I only really have a handle on what's happening in the UK despite the fact that my readers are from all over the world, particularly the US.

I am interested in techie education for the next generation and also developments in our industry. I have uses quite a few different consoles and so often have an opinion or two about new moving light controllers that come out. I try to translate all this "pro" stuff into articles that the On Stage Lighting readers can understand and progress in their field.


----------



## Van (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!
I'll be next to no help what-so-ever in advancing your modern lighting in America knowledge, however, I'm pretty good with the old stuff and very opinionated about what I like. 

You'll find, or maybe you already have found, that there are a lot of us interested in, 'bringing up the next generation right." Glad you're here.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

And I'm really good at "Lights? You need lights? I don't do lights, man." - sorry, set designer, SM, scenic artist, but not LD. I look forward to reading what you and the others have to say.

Seriously, welcome to the Booth. Ask, answer and have fun!


----------



## LekoBoy (Aug 15, 2008)

profiles=Lekos
spanner=Crescent wrench
floats=footlights
stalls=orchestra
open white=no colour
kit=rig
CP61=NSP
Richard Pilbrow=Jules Fisher


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth! I hope we can learn some UK terms from you.

Also, I'd like to mention the links in your signature don't work for me (they attempt to download html) so I would test those out. And let me know when you fix them (iPhone lighting apps?  ).


----------



## indyLD (Aug 16, 2008)

charcoaldabs said:


> First time I had to work with someone across the pond, I had to take 60 seconds to figure out what the **** a spanner was, and why I couldn't use my c-wrench on the c-clamp in question.



In the UK, "spanner" refers to any kind of nut wrench. In lighting, we often use an "AJ" (Adjustable Spanner) on the "hook", G-clamp or J-Clamp.

I enjoyed Lekoboy's list. I think, however, that a full size UK/US translation glossary of theatre terms could actually run to serveral pages. Maybe when I have been here a bit longer I ought to compile one.

Best wishes and thanks for the welcome.


Edit:/ The links in my sig work for me but they seeom to a Control Booth redirect when you mouse over them. Perhaps the mods could let me know what it is I don't know about linking in signatures.

Edit 2:/ Oh and now the ones below seem to be normal and work ok.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 16, 2008)

indyLD said:


> Edit 2:/ Oh and now the ones below seem to be normal and work ok.



Probably an issue on my end then, as they still don't work for me. I'll try it in Firefox tomorrow. :]

Yes, when you have time, the glossary would be a great addition to the wiki.


----------

